# Feral Girl



## rdanielle (Sep 2, 2008)

I don't if you guys have seen this article. Its so sad. I can't imagine someone treating a child like this...

http://www.tampabay.com/features/humaninterest/article750838.ece


----------



## kelrobin (Jan 21, 2008)

What a story . . . have heard similar things, but nothing like this. Absolutely horrible.

What a godsend for the little girl that this loving family has taken her in. There is still much hope for her.


----------



## rdanielle (Sep 2, 2008)

Its such a sad story but at the same time heart warming that she found such a loving home.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

i had planned on just skimming this story-- but got so absorbed I read every word... such extremes...so much neglect and so much good. I would love to see what becomes of Dani. thanks for sharing this. not to make light of this in any way, but it does show how important early socialization and nurturing is for dogs, humans and probably all beings.


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Gosh. That is truly unbelievable and heartbreaking.


----------



## JeanMarie (Mar 2, 2008)

Oprah just had a story on this Tuesday. I think if you go to oprah.com there's a followup. Dani is doing remarkably well with the love and care this remarkable family is giving to her. They have no idea how much she can progress. It was shocking to see what neglect actually does to a human brain. Apparently all the developement that you will have as far as your brain and it's connections and growth, happens by age six! After that you just get older and learn more. If social services had rescued her the first time they were called at age 2...she would have had a chance. A sad story but she has such a wonderful life now.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

That story is heartbreaking, thank God for the family that has brought Dani in to their loving home.


----------



## rdanielle (Sep 2, 2008)

Yeah, it really shows both sides how ppl can be monster and angels. The Liewrows were definitely heaven sent. Early socialization is such a must..I thought it was interesting how the psychologist did the study with the primates placing two artificial mothers - one that dispensed food and the other one had cradled arms. The starving baby primates chose the one with cradled arms.

I also came across this:
http://www.feralchildren.com/en/index.php


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

So very sad.


----------



## kelrobin (Jan 21, 2008)

Here's another link with photos, etc. that is authorized by her family:

http://www.danisstory.org/


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

What a heartbreaking story. I can't believe her mother could do this to her, and it's amazing to see the effects of neglect on development to the point that it could cause retardation. I'm so glad she has a great family now to take care of her. I was impressed with how kind and unselfish William was.
Gina


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

There is a certain place in hell for people who abuse children. What a heartbreaking story.


----------

